# Blanket rubs



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i think i heard once putting baby powder there, but i'm not sure if that's true.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I've used show sheen on the rub spots very effectively for years. It prevents them, and can actually allow new hair to grow in.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm... I've tried Show Sheen, and it seems to be working. I just don't want to invest $70 into a slinky a month before it's time to take the blankets off for the summer. 
Here's a picture of what I mean:


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

We take the fleece things for their halters and attach them to the sides right there. We take heavy duty velcro and stick it on the blankets and then we wrap the fleece around. You could also just buy fleece. Its a quick fix for not having to put sleezys on. I also do have sleezys but have the time the blanket rubs a hole in that. ha ha ha

hope this helps


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

baby oil does the trick and I hear it helps the hair to grow back faster.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

What I do (this may defeat the purpose of saving the $70 on a slinky) is buy a whole bunch of blankets in different shapes/styles. Each one fits a little differently, so as I alternate them, they never consistently rub in the same spot. This also makes me make sure that I'm frequently having them laundered, so I don't get any stinky/mildew/mod/gunk buildup.

It sounds kind of expensive, but I just buy things in the off-season and my horse takes a pretty large size, so usually the "left over" sizes will fit him.

I've also had show sheen work fairly well. Do the blankets that rub your horse have nylon lining? Felt/fleece/wool? I've heard that a silky material (such as nylon) is more likely to glide across your horse's coat and not catch/pull/rub like others.

Also, you can just buy a shoulder guard instead of the full slinky to save some money. You could probably get one on eBay for like $20 (including shipping). http://sporting-goods.search.ebay.com/shoulder-guard_Equestrian_W0QQcatrefZC12QQfromZR40QQsacatZ3153


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yea i have that shoulder guard and it cost me like 15 or 20$.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha the shoulder guards at my local tack shop are $70...  I might have to go shopping online..!

Equina - unfortunately I can't see myself getting into that routine.. mostly because I can't see myself laundering my blankets regularily... where do you take yours? How much do you spend per go?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

oh my gosh i hate washing blankets. i have to go to the laundry mat. the only reason why i had to put a blanket on my horse is because when i bought her she barely even had a winter coat so the woman put a blanket on her. :roll: i dislike blankets...also they end up smelly and gross if you dont wash them regularly..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I heard that diaper rash cream works great (however, I've never actually tired it) But I'm guessing it would be rather sticky and gross. But really I can;t see why it wouldn't work, that it's the purpose except on baby bums


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Equina - unfortunately I can't see myself getting into that routine.. mostly because I can't see myself laundering my blankets regularily... where do you take yours? How much do you spend per go?


I drop them off at the tack shop and somebody picks them up, cleans them, and brings them back clean, dry, and good smellin! 8 bucks. It's not too bad...maybe 10 times a year. I'll spend $80/year to have my horse not grow a HUGE coat to have to shed out and to always be dry when I go to see/ride him! We get a lot of rain.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont think theres a 'cheap' way out of it. :?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

When a bib ( I think thats the same as your shoulder guards) doesn;t work, you can rub vaseline into the bits getting rubbed. it allows the rug to slide over the spot without actually rubbing it.
It works best when the lining of your rug is satin type material, or you can just sew a little patch of satin on the spot, it makes it slide over the vaseline.
Worked for me!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've had one mare who's chest has rubbed like your photo's, but just the one of all the that had blankets, and it's because her chest section was a bit too large and it sank down on her shoulder's instead of sitting above them.

Have you tried a size smaller to see if sits on her chest better?

If you have and that didn't work, the only thing I could suggest is a shoulder guard, or limiting the amount of time that the blanket it on (like taking it off during day hours)?

It is a pain the butt though!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ive only ever had problems with rubbing when the rug doesnt fit properly. my guys are rugged all the time in some form and i dont have any rubs spots.

i hate to ask this because i know you know your stuff but is it all fitting properly around the front?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Lexi usually doesn't get rubs either.


----------

